# Finally



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally got the okay to change this out along with 2 other 300 gallon tanks


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

That looks like some old stuff. With a lot of decay on it. Is it in a basement?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

1962 stone lined 300 gallon tank ... It's a shame that the did there time ... Northwing boiler room of one of the hotels..

I got 4 boiler rooms in this hotel ... Boiler inspector finally wrote them up on it ...

I got another 300 gallon on tower side of building and 300 gallon on southside of building ...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds like a good job. Are they hard to do?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Sounds like a good job. Are they hard to do?


Not really ... I just tell them it is ... The ones in the pic I have to remove the block wall to get them out ... This way I can get two new ones in ... One of the other ones I have to remove it with a crane through the roof and do the same to get the new one in ...

The last one we just wheel it down the hall ..


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

We did a concrete lined one once when I was an apprentice. Grinder then jack hammer, then grinder and jack hammer. Took us 2 days to get it out of the room.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Catlin987987 said:


> We did a concrete lined one once when I was an apprentice. Grinder then jack hammer, then grinder and jack hammer. Took us 2 days to get it out of the room.


I am going to take this out in one piece ...

The hotel owner tried to sucker me .. He ask how much to remove each tank if I cut them up .. I said $ 2,100 each ... 

He then tells me he knows a guy that would do both for $ 1,200 ... and the guy say he had taken lots of them out ... I laughed right in his face ... How many stone line or cement lined tanks of 300 gallon are around here that have been removed in the last 20 years... Not many and I told him the guy was full of shoit..

If his guy wants to remove them great .. Go for it ...

I know how to move them with no effort ...I highly think the other guy doesn't ..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I have a guess how !!!!


----------



## dplumb (Jan 6, 2013)

I am sure those are light....


----------

